# Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread)



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2010)

Right....deposits!!

As you know, I have to send a deposit to Woodhall Spa by the end of this month, so you have 4 weeks to sort sending me a cheque out!!
What I suggest is this.
If you are sharing a twin room, the cost of the week-end is Â£134.00.
For the four people who are down for a double room (Myself, Viscount17, RichardC and Leftie) the cost rises to Â£149.00.
I'd like everybody to be left a balance of Â£100.00 to pay (nearer the time) as it makes it much easier to administer...
So could I ask you to send a cheque for either Â£34.00 (if you are in a twin) or Â£49.00 (if you are in a double) to the following address....

MR R SMITH
72, DORSET ROAD,
BEXHILL ON SEA,
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ.

PLEASE COULD YOU MAKE YOUR CHEQUE PAYABLE TO "MR R SMITH" AND WRITE YOUR FORUM SCREEN NAME ON THE BACK OF IT SO THAT I KNOW WHO HAS SENT IT!!

Once I have received all of the deposits I will write one big cheque out to Woodhall Spa and send it off, but please remember this has to be done by the end of this month.
I will, of course, mark you off as "deposit received" as soon as I get your cheque.
Any questions????

Please ask.
Rob


----------



## john0 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think i might order taxis, pizzas and prostitutes for that address tonight


----------



## Leftie (Jun 1, 2010)

Winging its way to you Smiffy


----------



## RichardC (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

In the post.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 1, 2010)

On its way to you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2010)

Could you also (at some point in the future) let me also know your full name so that I can send a rooming list to the course nearer the time.

I felt a bit embarrassed last week sending the list to Forest Pines with names like "Mr & Mrs Timberbonce" and "The Golden Ferret/Jahmoo" on it....


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 1, 2010)

I felt a bit embarrassed last week sending the list to Forest Pines with names like "Mr & Mrs Timberbonce" and "The Golden Ferret/Jahmoo" on it....
		
Click to expand...

Even Superheroes play golf


----------



## Jahmoo (Jun 1, 2010)

Smiffy,

Jahmoo's a great name 

What are the dates for Woodhall, I missed main thread, might be interested if not already busy playing


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 1, 2010)

just look on the cheque!
Doh


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2010)

Smiffy,
Jahmoo's a great name 
What are the dates for Woodhall, I missed main thread, might be interested if not already busy playing 

Click to expand...

I think Jahmoo is a great name too Jahmoo. It's just a bit embarrassing when you are booking hotel rooms under it!!
The dates for the Woodhall Spa meet are 16th/17th April next year. Unfortunately, all of the 20 places have gone now but I am starting a "reserve" list in case of cancellations. If you want to go on that (one name on there so far) I can add you to it? 





			just look on the cheque!
Doh
		
Click to expand...

That's OK as long as the cheque is actually sent from that persons account Chris. With the last two meets I have organised I have had people who haven't got a bank account send me cheques from friends/families accounts so the two don't always match up mate.
Doh!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2010)

*Two deposits received today......
    LEFTIE 49.00   
    RICHARDC 49.00     

Thanks lads*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2010)

*Two more deposits received today......
    LEFTIE 49.00   
    RICHARDC 49.00
    GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    YUFUIN 34.00     

Thanks lads*


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll bring mine to Ascot


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll bring mine to Ascot
		
Click to expand...

No problem Steve
Just a bump for those that have missed this.
C'mon lads. Let's have your deposits please


----------



## bobmac (Jun 5, 2010)

*Two*  more deposits received today......

    1. LEFTIE 49.00   
    2. RICHARDC 49.00
    3. GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4. YUFUIN 34.00     

Thanks lads
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2010)

*Two*  more deposits received today......

    1. LEFTIE 49.00   
    2. RICHARDC 49.00
    3. GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4. YUFUIN 34.00     

Thanks lads
		
Click to expand...

   

Click to expand...

There were two listed already Bob, I just added Grumpyjock and Yufuin to the list to keep a running tab.
Simples


Playing today?
I am!!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 5, 2010)

I  know, was just kidding and forgot to put the wink in.

Playing at Rufford Park with Jan. You?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2010)

PS
Clear your private messages out.
Your inbox is full


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2010)

I  know, was just kidding and forgot to put the wink in.

Playing at Rufford Park with Jan. You?
		
Click to expand...

Bearwood Lakes! Libby's challenge charity day with a great "do" this evening. Sam's really looking forward to it.
Course should be in perfect condition with greens almost as quick as Augustas. We got chipped out of the prizes last year on countback....


----------



## bobmac (Jun 5, 2010)

PS
Clear your private messages out.
Your inbox is full
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll bring mine to Ascot
		
Click to expand...

 Likewise,Mr Smiffy.


----------



## vig (Jun 5, 2010)

i'll sort mine & Glenns this week.
had a busy week at work this week


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

I've just got back from holl's. I will sort a cheque out for you early this week.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

*One more deposit received today......
    LEFTIE 49.00   
    RICHARDC 49.00
    GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    YUFUIN 34.00
    PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00     

Thanks lads*


----------



## vig (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

I'll send ours t'mora.  Not had time over the last few days


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			I'll send ours t'mora.  Not had time over the last few days
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave. Would be appreciated mate


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Can't send it out til the 19th. Will do it then.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Can't send it out til the 19th. Will do it then.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chris.
I got your PM's by the way, I'm trying to sort something out. WIll be in touch


----------



## rickg (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

In the post mate.


----------



## vig (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

you should get mine & Glenns t'mora


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

A few more deposits collected at Ascot.
Thanks lads....
*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00     * 

Still need quite a few more gentlemen. Don't forget I have to send them off by the end of this month

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Two more deposits received today.
Thanks Vig

*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00     * 

Still 9 to go lads


----------



## p1pete (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Put this on the other thread, but in case you miss it am up for this if a space becomes available Rob

Cheers

G


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Put this on the other thread, but in case you miss it am up for this if a space becomes available Rob

Cheers

G
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted Graham


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Have you received my deposit yet rob?
I gave it to the receptionist at work on Thursday night so it would have gone in the sat mail. I would have expected you to get today.
If you haven't had it by tue I will send another one.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Have you received my deposit yet rob?
I gave it to the receptionist at work on Thursday night so it would have gone in the sat mail. I would have expected you to get today.
If you haven't had it by tue I will send another one.
		
Click to expand...

No post received today but our post is terrible down here.
Give it until Tues/Weds and if it hasn't arrived cancel the cheque and send another one.
If it does arrive I will let you know straight away


----------



## vig (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			but our post is terrible down here.
		
Click to expand...

Probably fed up with all the porn you recieve, must be hard getting it through your small box


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Still waiting on 9 deposits please lads


----------



## bobmac (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Still waiting on 9 deposits please lads
		
Click to expand...

Come on guys. Smiffy's off to the Seychelles next week and needs your money to get his HID a ticket too 

Smiffy, why don't you start up your own golf holiday booking business


----------



## Wildrover (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Sorry Smiffy but I'll have to drop out I'm afraid. Booked a week golfing in Turkey at end of March and can't justify the expense so soon after.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Suggest you open it up to the subs straight away, Smiffy.

The early runners have lost their right by now for preferential booking so, in my book, first to pay deposits get in


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Suggest you open it up to the subs straight away, Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

I have two on the reserve list. I have contacted JammieDodger (as he was first) and should he not be able to confirm then I am sure that p1pete will be only too pleased to step into the breach....


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Two deposits sent this morning sir

Duncan and I.

I've put us down for a twin room


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

The cheque is in the post.

One of the greatest lies ever invented.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

2nd most popular lie apparently


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Wasn't going to mention the other one.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

 

Me neither


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Wasn't going to mention the other one.
		
Click to expand...

Difficult with your mouth full eh?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

1 more deposit received today (still haven't received yours Timberbonce!!).....

*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00
   11 RICKG 34.00     *


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

FFS! Sorry mate I just got back from a week away. I will stop the cheque and send another one.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Cheque stopped, another one on it's way to you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			FFS! Sorry mate I just got back from a week away. I will stop the cheque and send another one.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise Matt, it's not your fault mate.
I'll keep an eye out for your cheque and as I say, will notify you on this thread the moment it appears.
Rob


----------



## vig (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*







			FFS! Sorry mate I just got back from a week away. I will stop the cheque and send another one.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise Matt, it's not your fault mate.
I'll keep an eye out for your cheque and as I say, will notify you on this thread the moment it appears.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

How will you know the new cheque from the original


----------



## Leftie (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			How will you know the new cheque from the original  

Click to expand...

Could be a problem if the original was post dated.


----------



## p1pete (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Cheque is on its way mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			1 more deposit received today 

*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00
   11 RICKG 34.00
   12 MURPHTHEMOG 34.00     *

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Just a week left to get the remainder of the deposits to me lads.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Few more deposits received today, many thanks

*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00
   11 RICKG 34.00
   12 MURPHTHEMOG 34.00
   13 FOREFORTHEDAY 34.00
   14 DUNCAN 24.00
   15 P1PETE 34.00
*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Received your deposit today Timberbonce (I think it was the 2nd one you sent out 'cos it was dated the 20th  )

So the up to date payment list looks like this....


*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00
   11 RICKG 34.00
   12 MURPHTHEMOG 34.00
   13 FOREFORTHEDAY 34.00
   14 DUNCAN 24.00
   15 P1PETE 34.00
   16 SMIFFY 49.00
   17 TIMBERBONCE 34.00
*

 Which just leaves 3 people left to pay....

JUSTONEUK
REDWOOD
WHEREDIDITGO

If you three gentlemen could get these off to me it would be most appreciated


----------



## Leftie (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Don't know about the other two but....JustOneUK a gentlemen ????


----------



## JustOne (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Don't know about the other two but....JustOneUK a gentlemen ????

 

Click to expand...

OY! I always ask permission before playing the back 9


----------



## JustOne (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Which just leaves 3 people left to pay....

JUSTONEUK
REDWOOD
WHEREDIDITGO
		
Click to expand...

I can post it or give it you Sunday if we are playing? (see inbox for details)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*







			Which just leaves 3 people left to pay....

JUSTONEUK
REDWOOD
WHEREDIDITGO
		
Click to expand...

I can post it or give it you Sunday if we are playing? (see inbox for details)
		
Click to expand...

PM replied to James.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Well, unfortunately Redwood has had to pull out but his place has been filled by RichardCs Father in Law.
So the latest payment list looks like this....

*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00
   11 RICKG 34.00
   12 MURPHTHEMOG 34.00
   13 FOREFORTHEDAY 34.00
   14 DUNCAN 24.00
   15 P1PETE 34.00
   16 SMIFFY 49.00
   17 TIMBERBONCE 34.00
   18 RICHARDC's FATHER IN LAW 34.000
*

 Which just leaves  people left to pay....

JUSTONEUK
WHEREDIDITGO


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00
   11 RICKG 34.00
   12 MURPHTHEMOG 34.00
   13 FOREFORTHEDAY 34.00
   14 DUNCAN 24.00
   15 P1PETE 34.00
   16 SMIFFY 49.00
   17 TIMBERBONCE 34.00
   18 RICHARDC's FATHER IN LAW 34.00
   19 JUSTONE 34.00
*


----------



## Snelly (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Hi Smiffy,

I have only just seen this.  can you put me down as a reserve?  I will definitely come along if a place becomes available. 

Snelly.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*




			Hi Smiffy,

I have only just seen this.  can you put me down as a reserve?  I will definitely come along if a place becomes available. 

Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Snelly (although I have another reserve (HeronsGhyll) who asked me to add him a month or so ago.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Woodhall Spa (in case you miss it on the other thread*

Last deposit now received lads. Thanks for sorting.
*
    1 LEFTIE 49.00   
    2 RICHARDC 49.00
    3 GRUMPYJOCK 34.00
    4 YUFUIN 34.00
    5 PRO-V-WAN-KANOBI 43.00
    6 PIEMAN 34.00
    7 VISCOUNT17 49.00
    8 CENTURYG5 34.00
    9 VIG 34.00
   10 GLENN 34.00
   11 RICKG 34.00
   12 MURPHTHEMOG 34.00
   13 FOREFORTHEDAY 34.00
   14 DUNCAN 24.00
   15 P1PETE 34.00
   16 SMIFFY 49.00
   17 TIMBERBONCE 34.00
   18 RICHARDC's FATHER IN LAW 34.00
   19 JUSTONE 34.00
   20 WHEREDITGO 34.00
*


----------

